# My first coyote



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

I was out this morning and to my surprise everything worked out. I headed out in twilight of the morning to hunt a hay field that is surrounded by corn fields. This is where I have shot at and missed a coyote about 2 1/2 months ago. I positioned myself close to a nob in the field and set my sit and spin out on top of it. I set the turbo Dogg out in front of me from the fence line. I was facing south with the wind out of the southeast. I started the set with a pup serenade followed by a challenge howl. The challenge howl was followed instantly by a challenge howl from a coyote to my east, so I challenged right back and waited throwing in some distress calls from my catnip. After 45 minutes I looked to the east and there my coyote poking its head out of the corn. I hit pup distress and no interest was shown so I went to my high pitch catnip and it came on B line to me and fast. He would stop when I stopped and come when I called until I planted a 55 grain winchester ballistic silvertip out of Remington 700 in .243, behind his shoulder. I have never been as excited as I was this morning.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Good going!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Way to go!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Great feeling when a plan comes together. Congrats.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job ! Congrats !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!..


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations. Thanks for the story and the pictures. Hopefully it's the first of many coyotes for you.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Congrats on your first now get ready for the journey!!! LOL


----------



## Undead (Jul 3, 2013)

Congrats !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

great story,love the pics

congrats on going from yote hunter to yote killer


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Uh oh! now you've done it! youll be hooked for life now! Congrats!

Steve


----------



## Honkers53 (Feb 7, 2013)

Whooooaaa..that dawg has some jaws!!! Great going!


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the yote, many more to come, thanks for sharing.


----------



## rabbit_slayer16 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice. Good story

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

solid work..... good read and the pics!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats on the first of many! Thanks for the story and the pics!


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

You are alright there is no turning back now I am almost thinking about giving up most of my deer hunting time this fall to chase the trickster.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos on your first. I have been doing this for over 35 years and it still excites me when they come to the call.

:hunter:


----------



## sconniecoyotecaller (Jun 14, 2013)

That was the most exciting part of all was when I thought I wasn't going to get him in range when he showed no interest in the pup distress. So spur of the moment I grabbed my high pitch catnip and made what I thought was a baby cottontail call and the coyote in mid stride turned on a dime and come barreling towards me. That was the greatest thing ever to see it instantly respond and know there is a good chance you have him fooled enough to get him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll remember that one forever, and play it through your mind a thousand times, hoping it will happen just that same way again. I remember my first, it was cold, dark, and I was all alone.......


----------

